# Hysterectomy in two days -- Advice?



## liberace (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi, 
Here's my problem. I've been incredibly sick for several years. We didn't know what was causing it until I finally had an extensive imaging process done about this time last year. Turns out there was a huge abscess in my abdomen that had destroyed my left kidney, part of my uterus, and part of my colon. We believe it was caused by an autoimmune disorder. I had it, as well as my ovary, fallopian tube, and part of my colon removed in January. In March, they had to remove my gallbladder because it was essentially dead. In May, they had to go in and fix some adhesions that were making it difficult to breathe.

Tuesday morning, I'm having a hysterectomy to (hopefully) fix the problem more permanently. They're taking everything but trying to leave a good bit of my remaining ovary, as I'm already on enough medications and do not want to deal with hormone treatment. I'm twenty-one years old, so it took us a while to find a doctor who was willing to work with us, even though the one I'm with now claims that my quality of living at the moment should have been reason enough. We're going into the surgery half-blind, as my body is always a surprise -- adhesions and scar tissue are a big problem with me. This is to say I don't know if we'll be able to do the surgery robotically or laparoscopically. It may be converted to a more invasive surgery, depending what the imaging finds.

I asked my doctor how long it would be until I could ride horses if we were able to do a minimally invasive surgery, and he said at least six to eight weeks because of the bouncing / strain on the midsection. Here's my question:

How long should I wait to start working around my horses? With winter coming, I need to be able to break ice out of the buckets, feed, and blanket two of them, as I have a senior and a mare who can't grow a decent coat. I can get help ahead of time if I really need it, but more often than not, it's me by myself.

Also, how long would you wait to simply ride at a walk? My senior is a calm, easy-going singlefooter, and I would only walk in the roundpen with him on a line, (my boyfriend would hold him.) I know it's a minimum of six weeks, but is there a way to know? I really need to take this easy -- this is my biggest surgery yet, and I have a very hard time recovering, (painkiller addiction earlier in life.)

So ladies who've been there and done that, I would love some input. I'm not scared of the surgery; I'm happy that I'll be healthier soon. I'm just antsy because I know the first thing I'll want to do when I feel slightly better is go love on my horses.

Thank you!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Don't have any input for you, but glad you finally found out the problem.
Hope all goes well! 

Get well soon!!!!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Gosh, I hope everything goes smoothly,and they can do the procedure with minimum invasion! 

It takes a good bit of time for internal incisions to heal, and I would go by what your doctor says. They know how long it takes.....even if it is not what we want to hear. 

Best wishes to you!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

They will likely go up thro the vagina. Six weeks off for sure as we heal well on the outside but much slower on the inside. No lifting or driving either. The time frame of 6-8 weeks is the norm. There's no way of knowing if your healed but hemorrhaging would let you know you're not. If you get a spinal you can be awake altho mostly in la la land. You hear well but don't feel like talking. A curtain blocks your view. I heard the two surgeons discussing hunting dogs.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine was done laproscopically and I was completely asleep for the surgery. 

It was the first surgery I ever had so I was really scared, but it wasn't too bad at all. Since you've had other surgeries, this one will likely be the same or easier. I had a great doctor who said he "didn't put restrictions on his patients" so after that 6-8 week time frame (I don't remember exactly when) I started riding again. And soon had a bloody discharge.  At it turns out, they said it was from the stitches dissolving.

So, although my doctor was great about not putting restrictions on me, I think a warning about the internal stitches would have been wise. Because I thought at that point I was completely healed and ready to go! So just be aware of that. Maybe ask your doctor if you need to worry about that, or at what point the stitches dissolve (if applicable in your case).

I had to have a hysterectomy for medical reasons, but I am really glad I got it done. It's very liberating not to have to worry about your period. So once you heal up, I think you will be very happy! :wink:

I think I was around 27 when I had mine done (for endometriosis and other issues) and oddly never felt like I went through menopause. They started out giving me hormones, which never seemed to do anything, so I quit taking them. My doctor also planned on leaving at least one ovary but I guess they looked sickly so he removed both of them. I never missed them! So I guess what I'm saying is, hopefully they can leave one, but if they don't, it isn't necessarily the end of the world. I may be atypical though, most women seem to really miss their hormones. I have a feeling I wasn't ever getting enough of them to begin with so that's why I didn't miss them.

Anyway, best of luck with your surgery. Sorry you have to have yet another one. However, I think you will find life is better after the hysterectomy.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I was 32 when I had a hysterectomy.

I was back at work six weeks later, breaking horses! 

Immediately afterwards I was careful and although they say not to lift anything heavier than a pint of milk, I was but I listened to my body, if I felt anything pulling I stopped.

Three weeks after I was decorating my hallway! Nothing heavy in wallpapering but stretching up to do the ceilings was pulling so I stopped. 

When I got back to work I was careful over what I did, riding and general work with the horses was fine, lifting heavy buckets out so I had to make two trips with half buckets. 

Listen to your body, take it easier than normal that is all I can say.

Good luck to you.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> They will likely go up thro the vagina. Six weeks off for sure as we heal well on the outside but much slower on the inside. No lifting or driving either. The time frame of 6-8 weeks is the norm. There's no way of knowing if your healed but hemorrhaging would let you know you're not. If you get a spinal you can be awake altho mostly in la la land. You hear well but don't feel like talking. A curtain blocks your view. I heard the two surgeons discussing hunting dogs.


Saddlebag...you ever had a hysterectomy?

No your NOT awake for one, they will put you under as due to what you say your body may or may not do and surprise your surgeon, the surgery could last anywhere from a few hours or more. When they put you out they also put a breathing tube down your throat, so no, they don't "drape you" and give you a spinal. 

You can ask your surgeon if he can do a vaginal hysterectomy but they will only do that IF you have enough "room" to remove it, then they will sew up your cervix or take it out then sew. 

Sometimes they will put in a foley catheter so you don't have to get up to pee, it will drain it for you till you get your sea legs so to speak and keep you in the hospital a day or two, depending on how you feel and what your doctor and/or surgeon say. 

If you have a favorite lotion, take that, something that gives you good calm thoughts or brings to mind peace. If you prefer your own pillow from home instead of a hospital pillow, also your favorite blanket. A good book, a few magazines, chap stick, things to make a few days feel better. Also, bring loose fitting sweats, your going to hurt and on the trip home, a pillow to hold against your abdomen, as any jolt or bump will hurt. Laughing is not advisable. :wink:

I was sitting on my Quarter Horse gelding at 5 weeks with internal stitches and the barn owner had a fit at me. I didn't ride till a good 8 weeks later and only at a walk, trotting just hurt too much and please, keep in mind, the internal stitches. You rip or tear one, you could bleed internally slowly or tear something, that is not a good way to be nor is getting a secondary infection either. 

You may walk hunched over for a few days, or you may get pain in your shoulders due to the gas they pump into your stomach to allow the doc to see better as they may do this without being so evasive. Stock up on ginger ale, crackers, gator aide, bananas, bread for toast, things that will be easy on your stomach. Also, heavy duty pain medications can and often do cause constipation, prunes are your friend!! Ask your doctor about this or ask for a stool softener to help, as you don't want to let your pain get out of hand and not take it, but if after a week you find you can take a tylenol or advil, do so. 

If you have any questions or need an ear, I had a hysterectomy, a complete one, at the age of 32, my daughter at 25. Shoot me a pm and I will give you my email if you want someone to chat with if you take your lap top to the hospital and keep you busy. :loveshower:

Good luck and will keep you in my prayers...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes I've had a hysterectomy. I've described how myself and many others have had it done. Those with a high BMI go under general anesthetic.


----------



## liberace (Sep 12, 2014)

Thank you guys for the swift replies. I really appreciate it! 

Saddlebag, I believe my cousin had it done this way, but she is a skinny and healthy girl. I'm not sure I could do that! I've not got the nerves. I'm pretty sure my A-Fib would act up like nuts. I will be under anesthetic, as they may need to insert a camera laparascopically through my belly.

He's going to try to do it through the vagina with the help of the DaVinci surgical robot, since I have a very, very firm and "oddly shaped" cervix. We're mostly worried about my bladder and colon trying to grip on to my uterus, as the abscess did leave some gross scarring that essentially bonded part of my colon to the ovary that was there.

I have to head out in about two hours. I never sleep before surgery or procedures in general -- my body won't rest, but it makes it easier to sleep through the worst of it when I wake up. for me. But the advice from here is great -- I am going to make sure my body is absolutely healed before I do much more. After four major surgeries in one year, I'm not going to risk another infection / abscess with my want to ride.

Also,GreySorrel, I am absolutely thrilled (somehow) that someone else understands the shoulder pain! After every surgery, my collarbones are destroyed. No one warned me about that pain the first time, and since that's usually where I hurt before I have an allergic reaction, it scared the heck out of me.

Foxhunter, thank you for the work input. That's going to be the part that's rough, but my dad and my boyfriend are both going to help with the heavy lifting. I am glad that there's a chance I'll be able to work just fine indoors, though; I quilt and crochet for money at the moment.

Trailhorserider, you just about hit the nail on the danged head. I have endometriosis and PCOS, so my hormones are always all over the place, but we're hoping we can at least get them stabilized a bit so I can be safe on my medication. It absolutely sucked; I'll be honest, I've been bleeding every day since my surgery in May, so I'll be glad to be done with that.

Greentree and Taffy_Clayton, thank you for the thoughts and the prayers!

I'm about to go do the surgical scrub thing and have some meditation time before I have to pack and leave. Thank you guys for everything. It's been a hard year, but if this fixes a big part of my health issue, it'll have been worth it.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm going to go with everyone else and say listen to your doctor AND your body. I have had several abdominal surgeries too, and they're all different. the adhesions may cause you to have pain in places you wouldn't normally. I had endo & PCOS so I had 3 laparoscopic surgeries for those and my appendix ruptured. The gas pain was awful! The adhesions made it worse too. I usually healed pretty fast, but riding was postponed till at least 6 weeks after each of those. I was in my late teens & early 20s for those. 

After my mastectomy and reconstructions, I had my ovaries taken out (BRCA1 - yay) and my adhesions made that laparoscopic turn into a laparotomy that almost killed me bc I bled and bled. Then my uterus got abscessed, so I had to have it out too a month later. I don't know how long it would have been before I could have ridden at that point, but I was pretty messed up and unwilling to do much of anything bouncy or strenuous for a good 6-8 weeks. I was a little older by then tho - 28 when I was diagnosed with cancer & 30 when I had my hysterectomy. I'm 34 now & don't take hormones. The only menopause symptom I have is hot flashes - otherwise I'm good. 

I hope you get some relief from this! Take good care of yourself! Be sure to take all the help that people offer. It makes them feel better!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Yes I've had a hysterectomy. I've described how myself and many others have had it done. Those with a high BMI go under general anesthetic.


Ohhh so now your saying, correct me if I am wrong...if were FAT we were put under? I am FAR from fat and was put under general anesthesia, it was for health reasons they did it this way, my surgeon did not know what he would find going in, nor how long I would be in surgery either, not because I had a "High BMI". Each person is at the discretion of the doctor and surgeon, what they want to do and how they wish to do it. Also, each hospital has their own way of doing certain surgeries.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

GreySorrel, if you are 14 or older, you know there are always extenuating circumstances. I didn't realize I had to explain in depth.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> GreySorrel, if you are 14 or older, you know there are always extenuating circumstances. I didn't realize I had to explain in depth.


By your last comment, you insinuated that fat people are put under general anesthetic, that is how I took it and I am sure others.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The anesthetist who attends surgeries, told me she will not do a spinal on a high BMI.


----------



## BiologyBrain (Jul 9, 2015)

Saddlebag said:


> GreySorrel, if you are 14 or older, you know there are always extenuating circumstances. I didn't realize I had to explain in depth.


I have to admit I read the original comment you made & thought it sounded like you insinuated everyone that was put under general anesthesia was high bmi
(fat) too. I'm not 14 or under, but I chose to give you the benefit of the doubt.

At the time of my oophorectomy and hysterectomy my BMI was in the ideal range. In fact, I didn't have enough body fat for the tissue reconstruction surgeon to give me breasts larger than an A cup around my 34" rib cage. I was definitely out under general anesthesia for both surgeries intentionally at two different hospitals in two different states by two different surgeons.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Any updates? 

Hope your surgery went well!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Further to what I posted: our hospital doesn't have the set-up of the larger facilities. This is why our anesthetist won't do a spinal on high bmi. I've been in both operating facilities and huge difference in equipment and trained staff.


----------



## liberace (Sep 12, 2014)

Sorry for no recent updates! The surgery went well, no complications. However, no one warned me that they'd be putting a catheter on me, and I did end up coming to swearing like a sailor from that. Bad bladder and kidney issues, I do not do well with these.

But once that was removed, I felt fine, almost as if no surgery had ever happened. I have five new incision scars on my stomach and I have even less of a belly button now, but other than that -- everything is fine. I didn't hurt at all like I did with my other surgeries. One hour after surgery, I was up and walking and using the bathroom normally, and my mom brought me some yarn and I crocheted all night since they made me lay down.

I've not had a painkiller since the day of the surgery. I'm almost three weeks out, and I've ridden my horses twice now. I've climbed to bow hunt with my dad a few times now, and I've not needed any assistance. I have also gotten back into weight training, and I'm not going to lie -- I've never felt this amazing in my entire life. My doctor was honestly amazed, as was my family. I'm also down twenty pounds, and after I lose a bit more (I've got a gym membership and I'm swimming for cardio at the moment,) I'll start running distance again. In January, I'm picking up muay thai with an old trainer.

I rode my horse for the first time three days after the surgery (just walk and rack) with no issue whatsoever. It worried me that I didn't feel any pain at first, but my doctor agrees that I'm healed. I'm now working my mare over smaller cavaletti again and taking my gelding out to town.

I honestly can't sit still. It's been possibly the most amazing two weeks of my life so far, and as far as healing goes, my stitches were removed easily and I'm completely back on my feet. I had no idea it was going to be like this.
Thanks again for all the advice. I am honestly a new person, and if they hadn't denied me this surgery earlier -- I would have been back to my life so much quicker.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Glad to hear all the good news. We've been wondering how it went.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

So glad to hear how well you are doing. Yay!!!

A neighbor of mine said she was out gardening shortly after her hysterectomy. And I didn't quite believe her, mine wasn't THAT easy. But you show that it is clearly possible!

They did a catheter on me too......and I has some swelling or something and had trouble peeing once they took it out. But basically, it went pretty well.

But it sounds like you are doing outstanding. That's so wonderful.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm glad you're doing so well.

Side note: A catheter is required to keep your bladder empty & out of the way during surgery.


----------



## liberace (Sep 12, 2014)

That was the only miserable part of the surgery was the catheter. Everything else -- including recovery -- has gone even more smoothly than any of my other surgeries.

I'm back to weight training pretty seriously, but I did have an accident (strained the ligaments on a knee putting up a deer stand in a tricky locale) that is making the cardio a little difficult at the moment. I mostly ride bareback at the moment, but when I get my leg better, I think I'll be completely healed.


----------

